# What is the best freshwater fishing story you got that is actually true?



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got the itch to go so bad, but don't have the time. So, I thought this would be pretty cool. I'll start this off and hopefully everyone sounds off. I'm going to list two stories I've got. My first story is in the summer of 1996, I lived with my grandpa within 5 miles of Lake Okechobee, Florida. One week,when we got a full moon in July, he told me that we're going to go catch some bream this Saturday. We went to the lake that Saturdayand boy was he right. Started fishing at 7 am and by noon, we had over 200 pounds of bluegills with everyone over hand size. We caught them all on crickets and in an area that was 4ft deep and covered less than 500 sq ft and it was all lillypads. You just dropped the cricket in the holes and the cork would vanish.You could smell them, it was incredible. We had a massive fish fry and had over 30 people at our house the next day eating fish and watching football. It was probaly the most tired I've ever been while I fished, it was incredible. 

My second story, the very last time I went fishing with my younger brother before I came into the military in the spring of 2000, we went on a bass fishing trip to the local county lake in Troy, AL. We were told by a close friend that the bass were spawning. So, my brother and I loaded up the jonboat and went to the lake. From 7am to 5pm, we caught 170 bass in 10 hours. Hell, we probaly missed another 30 or so. We were both using a zoom tiny fluke shad. We only kept the bigger ones so that we could take pictures. We estimated that we probaly accumulated 350 pounds of largemouth bass that day. Everytime the lure hit the water, BAM. Fish on. It was incredible. Our picture of us posing with the bass on the back of my truck's tailgate still sits in the office at Pike County Lake Alabama. My little brother holds the record catfish for that lake....21pound channel catfish caught on liver on a bamboo pole. Alright, I think this was long enough. Can't wait to hear what all of you have. I'm sure there are some good ones.


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

sounds awesome, i only have one question??? watching football in july??


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Preseason NFL, everyone's always excited in South Florida for the Dolphin's first preseason game, lol. Go Dolphins.


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

*A picture worth a thousand words.*

*Fisherman unknown*


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

I once found about a 3-4 lb bass that had drowned and was floating in Lake Seminole. When I lifted him up his mouth was stretched wide open and a blue gill was turned crosswise in his throat.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I was fishing for chain pickerel one winter up in Maryland using a Panther Martin spinner, fishing the fallen trees along the shoreline in the Magothy River (pickerel spawn in winter). I snagged what I thought was part of the tree underwater, so I paddled up to unsnag my lure in shallow water only to discover what I was snagged on was a HUGE carp who was completely unaware that he had been "caught"!

I couldn't figure out what to do, he looked like 30+ pounds and I had him on an ultralight rod with 6lb test. I gave him some slack and followed him till he cleared all the fallen trees and then let him know he was caught . . . and then he let me know he wasn't As he ran I tightened the drag to keep from being spooled and and lo and behold he straightened the tiny treble hook and I got my lure back!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If you have ever lived at or stayed in Baywatch condos at Pensacola Beach you know there is a pond in the middle of the complex. We used to stay there a lot whenI was younger. My sister caught about a 1lb. largemouth that was trapped in a gallon freezer bag. She snagged the bag, not the fish. On another occasion I caught about a 10lb. carp on a biscuit from Popeye's chicken in the same pond.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the best was when i caught my first fish with my dad

the GREATEST was when my son caught his first with me...........both in the same pond!


----------

